# Tiguan - Opening the Fuel Door Manually



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

According the *VW Work Instructions* for replacing the fuel door actuator, there's a statement that the tank flap (fuel door) can be opened manually. However it doesn't explain how to do this once you've reached the actuator. Upon further investigation, and a few YouTube videos later, the answer is provided below. Noted with a red circle, arrow and question mark you will find a rubber cover on the back of the actuator. This is the emergency release button.

*Read down below for specific instructions on how to open a 2015 Tiguan fuel door manually -*

This Golf YouTube video shows exactly how the actuator and emergency release button works -

*VW Golf fuel tank flap actuator replacement*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=71w9M_YEO80


















To manually release the Tiguan fuel door, you only need a *T20 Torx* wrench. Space will be limited as this is done with the rear wheel still on the vehicle. Estimated time is about 15-20 minutes.

*1.) To access the wheel arch liner screws, you may need to remove any accumulated dirt or mud first. Safety first! Wear gloves or use a rag or stiff brush to avoid cuts or scratches.*










*2.) Use a T20 Torx to remove the screws shown below. I found a small, right-angled Torx wrench worked quite well as it was difficult to use a bit-driver given how little room there is to work with the wheel still on the vehicle.*










*3.) Remove the three T20 Torx screws where indicated below.*









*Note - If you need a bit more room, you can remove the fourth screw located below and behind the wheel -*









*4.) With the screws removed, carefully pull the wheel arch liner down just enough so you can get your up arm inside and reach the actuator. Due to the location of the actuator, you may find this is easier using your left arm.*










*5.) There's not much room so you will have to feel for it as it will be difficult to see. (I had to put my phone inside and take these pictures blind).
Feel for the wires and follow them up to the actuator. Then feel for the small rubber cover - it's about the size of our finger tip. You'll feel a piece of hard plastic under the rubber cover. It only moves in two directions (left and right) simply move it sideways to release the actuator. This will allow you to now open the fuel door.*









*6.) Press on the fuel door and it will open. To latch the fuel door shut, close the door and slide the actuator in the opposite direction.*









*7.) To reassemble, simply reposition the wheel arch liner and reinstall all the screws.*


----------

